# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Slip on muzzle breaks?

## Toby

Has anyone made these before. I was thinking for the .22lr (just for looks) but sadly I dont have access to a lathe anymore. would it blow off do you think? Or if it was made to a tight fit would it be ok.

----------


## AzumitH

You'd want at least a tap-on fit.  I guess it depends if you ever want to take it off again?

----------


## Toby

Yeah I would probably want to take it off one day and get a suppressor on it but for now I was thinking a slip on muzzle break just to look cool.

----------


## veitnamcam

Why oh why would you want a loudener on a 22lr, they are designed to reduce recoil, of which a 22lr has none. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Toby

for looks.....

----------


## veitnamcam

Is this along the lines of putting a bloody great wing on the boot of your mums corolla even tho it drops 30kmh off the top speed, makes it understeer,and increases fuel consumption buy a third cool or what?

----------


## Toby

They just look cool and its only a .22lr so I want to see if I can use it, if it makes it too shitty I will just take it off, at least it gives me something to make.

----------


## veitnamcam

Make something usefull on a 22lr.......A suppressor!

----------


## Toby

I was thinking of it, But I would need my barrel threaded. I wouldn't trust it if it was only slipped on over the end of the barrel. But muzzle breaks still look cool and I want to make one. Maybe for a slug gun then.

----------


## AzumitH

Personally I wouldn't put anything on the end of a barrel that hadn't been turned up on a lathe.  If your shit isn't concentric, and the projectile strikes your brake you are in for a hell of a fright.

----------


## Toby

Anyone wanna give me a lathe?  :Grin:  I might see if I can go back and use the one at school. Im pretty good mates with the teacher.

----------


## Spudattack

Have you tried the coke bottle suppresor yet?

----------


## Toby

Nope when I was at home I never had any small bottles but I did keep a few from here to take back and try  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Maybe for a slug gun then.



 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  Iv heard it all now :Thumbsup: 

they used to sell slip on suppressors for pee rifles Toby(maybe still do?) just held on with a hose clip

----------


## Toby

Very helpful..

----------


## gimp

"bunny buster" (stupidest name ever) makes a slip on suppressor that looks neat. Has a collet and a tightening collar. Find them on trade me.

----------


## Toby

Nah I would prefer to make it my self so its something to do. Im still keen on a slip on muzzle break, google has showed some pretty good ideas.

----------


## kiwijames

> Anyone wanna give me a lathe?  I might see if I can go back and use the one at school. Im pretty good mates with the teacher.


Toby you obviously have waayyy to much time on your hands. I suggest rather than a lathe you use a file.

----------


## gimp

> Nah I would prefer to make it my self so its something to do. Im still keen on a slip on muzzle break, google has showed some pretty good ideas.



You like the idea of a slip on muzzle brake on a .22, so I question your ability to recognise a good idea.

----------


## kimjon

I think that ''less is more'' when it comes to rifles. The less sticky out shit bolted to a rifle the better.

kj

----------


## Spudattack

> I think that ''less is more'' when it comes to rifles. The less sticky out shit bolted to a rifle the better.
> 
> kj


+1

----------


## CreepingDeath

Its not a great idea bro. People are going to offer help in this becuase if it goes wrong it could be violent and potentially fatal. Im not having a dig or trying to smuther your enthusiasm  . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Say I did it right what velocity drops would I be looking at?

----------


## gimp

No lost velocity, but there is no way to do this right, because the idea is fundamentally Wrong

----------


## Toby

Whats wrong with it?

----------


## Beavis

lol

----------


## gimp

It adds zero function while making your rifle possibly unsafe, possibly detrimental to accuracy, definitely stupid.

----------


## Toby

Have you guys tried it or heard of it being done?

----------


## veitnamcam

No, because it serves no purpose

----------


## gimp

Just spend $100 on a damn suppressor. Don't you have a bunch of guns?

----------


## Toby

yes I do. But I have no money at all atm and I cant start any work until after April next year. I have a suppressor on my semi but my barrel isn't threaded on the marlin for it.

----------


## gimp

So sell some guns, you can't use more than one and there's no point having a bunch of cheap ones that all do the same thing

----------


## Toby

No I dont want to sell any. they all have their purpose.

----------


## veitnamcam

Just make a suppressor, will give you something to do, is easy enough on a 22lr, and will actually do something and not look wank :Wink:

----------


## Toby

I was thinking of it, Using springs with washers in between them like the killwell one I have, seems easy enough and it works ok for what it is.

----------


## Spudattack

Hey Tobes, if you don't have the money for it rather spend your time and money on something that has a point and adds value, like reloading or ammo, muzzle brake for a .22 seems like a waste of time and money.

----------


## Toby

I guess, but I have done alot of reading over many pages on google and their is nothing to say it makes the performance worse. I just think they look cool. but a suppressor does kinda sound like a better idea as I do get something from it. only issue is my Marlin doesnt have a threaded barrel and im not so keen making a slip on suppressor like I am with making a slip on brake.

----------


## Dead is better

Make the money....then give it to Dan Hardy lol. Thats my plan anyway. I'm hoping a suppressor will stop the filthy looks i get when i shoot. A muzzle break would earn me a beating

----------


## Spudattack

> I guess, but I have done alot of reading over many pages on google and their is nothing to say it makes the performance worse. I just think they look cool. but a suppressor does kinda sound like a better idea as I do get something from it. only issue is my Marlin doesnt have a threaded barrel and im not so keen making a slip on suppressor like I am with making a slip on brake.


But you have a suppressed. 22 already? Why do you need 2?

----------


## Toby

I really dont know. just do.

----------


## Spudattack

Spend it on something different that will enrich your shooting, not more of the same.

----------


## Toby

ok

----------


## gimp

> No I dont want to sell any. they all have their purpose.


What realistically different purposes can several .22 rifles serve?

----------


## Toby

only 4, theres a semi for fun my favorite marlin for over 200 the other marlin for under 100 and a old single shot Winchester for fun.

----------


## gimp

sigh

----------


## 7mmsaum

> sigh


Well you did ask, Pete  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Just because you might like one .22 doesn't mean I have too....

----------


## BRADS

Must say Toby which I could hit things at 2 hundy with my marlin

----------


## madjon_

:OSMILEY: 


> Must say Toby which I could hit things at 2 hundy with my marlin


I thought he was talking $$$$$ :36 1 5:  :36 1 5:

----------


## Toby

Still A4 groups atm but im going to try cut that in half.

----------


## username

Go with what your heart tells u Toby
A muzzle brake on a .22 is a great idea, it will look cool.
make sure the hole at the end is way bigger than a .22 so the bullet has no chance of hitting it.
you could also put racing stripes on it or bedazzle it with rine stones and stuff like that.
it will look sick

----------


## Toby

> Go with what your heart tells u Toby
> A muzzle brake on a .22 is a great idea, it will look cool.
> make sure the hole at the end is way bigger than a .22 so the bullet has no chance of hitting it.
> you could also put racing stripes on it or bedazzle it with rine stones and stuff like that.
> it will look sick


Thanks man, Yeah I want it just because I like the look of it. I have done a lot of reading and have found nothing to say its going to make the performance shit so I may end up doing it.

----------


## username

I think bedazzling is a definite option

----------


## Bill999

if you are set on this idea look into magna porting the barrel. 

it would be easy to duplicate with basic tools that you probably allready have, once you tire of the look just lop that part off and thread for supp
you can dress it up and widen the ports however pleases you

I think we need to find you a girlfriend tho

----------


## GravelBen

Muzzla brake on a 22 reminds me of...

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I think bedazzling is a definite option


That has got to be the funniest thing I have read in ages  :Thumbsup: 

Well done  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## username

If Bedazzeling is not for you Toby you could try a DIY tartan hogue or a nice hello kitty Duracote.
So there are more options than just a muzzle brake to make it look cool

----------


## Neckshot

Fuck that AK looks the bizzo! :Psmiley:

----------


## ARdave

> only 4, theres a semi for fun my favorite marlin for over 200 the other marlin for under 100 and a old single shot Winchester for fun.


bro are you serial? what could you possibly hit at 200 yards with a .22lr except jenny shipley?

----------


## gimp

> bro are you serial? what could you possibly hit at 200 yards with a .22lr except jenny shipley?



Heaps, if you know what you're doing and have the right setup

----------


## gimp

> Fuck that AK looks the bizzo!


...ak?

----------


## ARdave

clearly neither of which applies here

----------


## kimjon

Its an SKK (or SKS-D).


Toby - PM me you address details and I'll post you a muzzle brake (more of a flash suppressor) that came off an AR15. You'll have to dill out the 1/2x28tpi thread to whatever diameter you barrel is, and hopefully you can get a tight push fit and locktite it on or something like that? The hole is big enough not to worry about bullet strike etc...but even if it did come off, it would head down range and shouldn't cause any safety concerns. 

As a side note, I've seen a NZ manufactured muzzle brake purchased off Trademe go down range with a 208gr .300magnum bullet up its arse on the first shot, it was quite funny as we all looked at it prior to the shot taking place and joked about that happening as it looked like a stupid design with high stress points...then it did! No harm done, muzzle brake was found about 80m away and the bullet never touched it, it was just the air pressure alone that broke it!

kj

----------


## Toby

Thanks for the offer but I will be fine for now.

----------


## Toby

I did that bottle suppressor idea it doesn't really do much except get in the way of my scope.

----------


## Spudattack

did you use subs?

----------


## Toby

Nope, guess that would make a big difference. I will try it again next time I get subs.

----------


## Toby

I made a new bottle suppressor and filled the bottle with pink bats, that made a bit of a difference in noise never tried to test its accuracy

----------


## Neckshot

uuurrrrr.......sks! :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

I dont get what you mean

----------


## Toby

Well I took all the advice here and went against it and made a prototype today, if it works good I will make it a bit tidier and paint it up. If it doesn't work I'm going to make a new tidy one anyway as the sole purpose of it is because I like to look of it.

----------


## veitnamcam

When you say "work" what do you expect it to do?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

I expect nothing but from alot of reading on internet people say it improves accuracy and reduces recoil I don't believe in that I just want something to look cool. But I am going to test the accuracy and velocity tomorrow to see if it changes.

----------


## Bulltahr

Good luck there Toby, I hope it looks cool enough for you and gives you a "foot long" .........................................

----------


## mucko

> I was thinking of it, But I would need my barrel threaded. I wouldn't trust it if it was only slipped on over the end of the barrel. But muzzle breaks still look cool and I want to make one. Maybe for a slug gun then.


you dont to to thread your rifle to make a silencer i made my one to slip over the sleeve just needs to be slightly over size 0.02mm oil the blueing and put two grub screws though the sleeve. flatten the point of the grub screw so you dont mess up the blueing to badly. will post a pic after milking. it works very well just ask Dougie

----------


## Toby

> you dont to to thread your rifle to make a silencer i made my one to slip over the sleeve just needs to be slightly over size 0.02mm oil the blueing and put two grub screws though the sleeve. flatten the point of the grub screw so you dont mess up the blueing to badly. will post a pic after milking. it works very well just ask Dougie


If it does move off I will put a screw down the top so it holds, it can go into the screw that held the front sight on.

----------


## mucko

also when making the sleeve if you cant get hold of a lathe. you can use a adjustable parallel ream

----------


## veitnamcam

How'd it go and where is the pics of this "cool" 22 ?

----------


## Toby

It didn't change any velocity and accuracy didn't change so its good, this ones a little rough because I made it from Teflon and I was rushing it on the lathe, I will make a new one later on out of aluminum and spend time on it to make it nice. This one has 3 holes on each side and 3 on top

----------


## Bulltahr

Has it satified your desire for coolness??

----------


## Toby

Its ok but I will make it look better and spend more then 30min on it next time, also I will make it out of aluminum. I think of it like mags on a car, its the owners personal choice what they look like.

----------


## Spanners

> Its ok but I will make it look better and spend more then 30min on it next time, also I will make it out of aluminum._ I think of it like mags on a car, its the owners personal choice what they look lik_e.


Lol - you obviosuly have seen any 'Iraqi Ferraris' up your way, or 'The Shark'  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Lexus LFA's are nice or Auidi R8's or the older hiluxs

----------


## 7mmsaum

Put that lexus motor in your hilux Toby.

----------


## Kscott

Relevant to the thread  :Grin: 


$35 on TM for the 10/22

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha brake on a 22  :Thumbsup:  he was gold aye!!

----------

